# What is this blue spot on my Tegu's head



## Blakkdragon (Mar 15, 2020)

Hello all! This is my first post. But I've still read the forums dozens of times. 

So I've been doing research but no one seems to have an answer. But my Tegu that I've had for quite a few months now just developed some kind of blue spots around the eye. He seems to be just as happy as normal, as other have said in similar post. But I can't seem to figure out for sure what caused it. He may be about to shed some, but let me show you the pictures and see if anyone else has heard of this ?


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 15, 2020)

Looks like a perfectly normal WC from S. FL.


----------



## Blakkdragon (Mar 15, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> Looks like a perfectly normal WC from S. FL.


The place I got him from only sells captive breds. And they charge a premium for it >>


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Mar 15, 2020)

maybe just colour difference with age, slight bruise or something along those lines..... Just keep an eye on it but personally I think something and nothing.


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 15, 2020)

Blakkdragon said:


> The place I got him from only sells captive breds. And they charge a premium for it >>


I've seen alot of S. Fl. WCs. They're distinctive.Your's is a dead ringer.They're very distinctive. I won't disparage your vendor.


----------



## Blakkdragon (Mar 15, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> I've seen alot of S. Fl. WCs. They're distinctive.Your's is a dead ringer.They're very distinctive. I won't disparage your vendor.



What are some of the distinctions?


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 15, 2020)

Long pointy snout. Often, reddish hues on belly, and similar dorsal color and pattern as on its nape. Anyway, an odds on favorite.


----------



## Debita (Mar 18, 2020)

Looks like a twin to my wild caught female from S. Florida. By the way - that's a good thing. I have two, and I'd go back for more if I had the space.


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 18, 2020)

Debita said:


> Looks like a twin to my wild caught female from S. Florida. By the way - that's a good thing. I have two, and I'd go back for more if I had the space.


Ditto on all counts!


----------



## Blakkdragon (Mar 18, 2020)

But we still don't know what the blue spots are lol?


----------



## Debita (Mar 18, 2020)

Blakkdragon said:


> But we still don't know what the blue spots are lol?



Wellllll, I honestly don't see them. If it's really young, it may just grow out of them. Also - I think your instincts are prob right about it being the beginning of a shed. The color of their skin does change, as it just barely starts to break away from their bodies. Looks a little strange and it has fooled me a couple times. Then though, pretty quickly, I realize that it's just a shed.


----------



## Blakkdragon (Mar 18, 2020)

Debita said:


> Wellllll, I honestly don't see them. If it's really young, it may just grow out of them. Also - I think your instincts are prob right about it being the beginning of a shed. The color of their skin does change, as it just barely starts to break away from their bodies. Looks a little strange and it has fooled me a couple times. Then though, pretty quickly, I realize that it's just a shed.



Do you see it now? That blueish spot isn't light


----------



## Debita (Mar 18, 2020)

Yes - I got it this time! (good job!) It doesn't look unhealthy, so that's good. It doesn't look like a shed though either. (just my opinion) It has kind of the appearance of a water stain, like - mixed with ink. Am I seeing it right? It's just a slight discoloration, and really looks like a pale blue blotch. Never seen it here on the forum. 

If he's out a lot, he may have just picked up a stain from rubbing up against something. When mine are out, they rub on things all the time and are completely curious about everything. I'd bank on it fading, but if you see it grow or darken, I'd check with a vet. I've never heard anyone discuss or ask about this before. 

Could it be as simple as something has accidentally dripped on his noggin?

These guys on this forum have seen most everything! They're super knowledgeable. Keep us posted - I'm curious!


----------



## Jeffrey Dillon Layton (Mar 19, 2020)

Blakkdragon said:


> Hello all! This is my first post. But I've still read the forums dozens of times.
> 
> So I've been doing research but no one seems to have an answer. But my Tegu that I've had for quite a few months now just developed some kind of blue spots around the eye. He seems to be just as happy as normal, as other have said in similar post. But I can't seem to figure out for sure what caused it. He may be about to shed some, but let me show you the pictures and see if anyone else has heard of this ?View attachment 14371 View attachment 14372


Does your tegu housing have anything that can injure him? Mine got the same thing by jumping up to a sharp edge in my room that I thought wouldn't be of her reach, could be the same or a burn mark but i would believe it would be darker if that was the case.


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 19, 2020)

I see it now. Not certain, but looks like liquid under the scales. If so, it's from a bruise. Keep an eye on it.


----------



## Blakkdragon (Mar 19, 2020)

He might of bumped his head when doing something, wouldn't surprise me.

But here's another post with the same issue
https://www.tegutalk.com/threads/blue-head-scales.18134/

I'll keep you guys updated if it goes away. It does look like a bruise that I've seen on WC


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Mar 20, 2020)

Maybe one of its ancestors was a blue and its some blue genealogy shinning through ( punt intended) blue spot,long snout etc etc


----------



## Tek (Mar 20, 2020)

I have a 7 year old female who also has some coloration in places along her head. She Is very healthy and the colors (mainly green) have been there her whole life. She was also from a very long established and reputable reptile sales place here in town, they got her as a hatchling and held her for observation for a few months before I picked her up. Waited almost 2 years for them to get a tegu! Anyway, I have always been curious of the coloration but don’t really worry about it.


----------



## Blakkdragon (Mar 30, 2020)

I just thought I would post an update picture. He just she'd his head scales except for the discolored ones


----------



## Blakkdragon (Mar 30, 2020)

Middle scale came off with some gentle rubbing.


----------



## Debita (Mar 30, 2020)

Wow - so it does seem like he was injured somehow? Do those scales feel differently than the matching scales on the other side?


----------



## Blakkdragon (Mar 31, 2020)

Debita said:


> Wow - so it does seem like he was injured somehow? Do those scales feel differently than the matching scales on the other side?




Sure seems that that way doesn't it. No idea how though. They're a little rough


----------



## Johnnys Mama (Apr 2, 2020)

My Johnny has the same blue spot. And is most likely a WC even though the person I got her from said that she was CB. I’m waiting for her to shed to see if it comes off.


----------



## Blakkdragon (May 18, 2020)

So here's what it looks like now. Appears to have been a bruise and healed up nicely


----------



## Debita (May 18, 2020)

So - maybe we know now what a little Tegu hematoma looks like? Good news - it looks like it's headed toward normal. 

My male rubbed his nose on something in the tub a couple weeks ago, and bled right on the front point of his nose. It scabbed over and took about a week for the scab to fall off which revealed a new skip in the black bar that used to be there. It will be interesting to see if he will get that particular bar back - my guess is that he won't. I think it will be more like a scar, which will just look like a disconnected black bar. When the blood subsided but the injury was still healing, his injured scales turned an obvious brown. Now, all of that is gone - with the separation of that one black bar. Healed pretty fast.

Thanks for getting back to us!


----------



## Walter1 (May 18, 2020)

Debita said:


> So - maybe we know now what a little Tegu hematoma looks like? Good news - it looks like it's headed toward normal.
> 
> My male rubbed his nose on something in the tub a couple weeks ago, and bled right on the front point of his nose. It scabbed over and took about a week for the scab to fall off which revealed a new skip in the black bar that used to be there. It will be interesting to see if he will get that particular bar back - my guess is that he won't. I think it will be more like a scar, which will just look like a disconnected black bar. When the blood subsided but the injury was still healing, his injured scales turned an obvious brown. Now, all of that is gone - with the separation of that one black bar. Healed pretty fast.
> 
> Thanks for getting back to us!


Yes, thanks for the follow up.


----------

